# Coffin Jumper/Leaper...anyone have design specs?



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

Im looking to try to put together one of those "leaper" type mechanisms...you know those ones that usually jump up a couple feet , then spring forward 6 or 7 feet? If anyone knows where I could find specs for one one those maybe I may actually get it done by October...well...maybe. Now if I can only figure out how to turn the welder on....


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

http://www.grimlabs.com/halloween/halloweenfiles/casketjumper/

http://www.deathlord.net/Exorcist/exorc.htm

http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger.htm

There you go


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Lotus...thats just what I was lookin" for!


----------

